# mulberry chalice showing skeleton plz help..



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Just recently my chalice got skinny and now the skeleton in showing .. I feed it 2 times a week and my water levels are good I think ...
Mg 1310
Alk 2.50 Kh7.0
Cal 500
Nitrite 0
Nitrate0
PH 8.2

Love this piece and dont wanna lose it .. had it for 4 months and it was soo healthy till this week

Help a reefer out


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-

Everything seems good , except your calcium seems a bit high. Do you 
think letting it drop to 420-440 might help?

-


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

What kind of flow is it in? I found chalices prefer lower flow so you could move it to another area with lower flow. I also found dosing amino acids helps and a higher mag helps them grow faster

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys I really appreciate it. It was in the mid level of the tank but I moved it down near the bottom yesterday before I posted this. I'm just waiting to see if it helps. How do I lower my calcium??


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

From my experience with chalices they are pretty good at telling you whats wrong. Ive found them pretty forgiving with water quality whilst they do prefer a little dirtier water than what you want with sps.
Usually tissue receding is associated with too much flow or a pest that may be bothering them. A dip in amino acids can help them quite a bit.
Bleaching or loss of bright colors I found was a result of too much light.

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

WC , raise alk up to 8.4 and Mag 1380 or 1400 , feed them by reef snow or utra lps 


Feed by reef snow + ultral lps


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input and advice everybody. Much appreciated.


----------

